# Curing: jars versus tupperware



## obijohn (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm always reading about curing buds in jars, but never a mention of tupperware or other plastic sealable containers. Does it really matter long as they get no air.

We have no jars but shitloads of plastic containers


----------



## Brimi (Oct 5, 2010)

If you have tupperware that is completely air tight it will be just as good as a jar.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 5, 2010)

Tupperware has a way of collecting strong food odors that may effect your cured smell. That and plastic things always have a plastic sort of smell. Clean glass does not.
You can do either, it just depends if you can tell the difference or not. I have seen cures being done in black garbage bags.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 6, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Tupperware has a way of collecting strong food odors that may effect your cured smell. That and plastic things always have a plastic sort of smell. Clean glass does not.
> You can do either, it just depends if you can tell the difference or not. I have seen cures being done in black garbage bags.


True - you have to be sure the tupperware is of a high quality and free of odours from the last curry chicken. The best tupperware is pretty good and easy to clean from the odours. The not so good ones will have that smell forever. And yes - cheap ones sometimes smell from plastic.


----------



## diamonddave (Oct 6, 2010)

glass glass glass, airtight glass.. trichs stick to plastic so u will lose some thc and i agree with the plastic smell, the right way to cure is glass


----------



## canefan (Oct 6, 2010)

If you have to use plastic I would suggest the real food grade plastic ones. This is the type of plastic jars that mayonasse comes in and the like. The THC doesn't tend to stick to it as it does with tupperware and holds no order from other uses. Just remember to wash very good and add a little baking soda to the rinse water and let sit for a bit and you will have no more orders in your containers.
All that being said glass is the best and surest way to cure. If money is an issue go to some convience stores, bars, resturants and the like where they sell the pickles and pickled eggs and other items which come in the big jars. Usually these places will give them to you instead of just throwing them away. I believe it is well worth the effort to have the best containers for your little babies you just spent months worrying over.
Good Luck


----------



## guerilla kid (Oct 6, 2010)

Am thinking someone who has alot of spare weed should open up a new thread and do a glass vs plastic cure comparison. haha
or just to answer my question, has anyone ever tried curing in tupperware boxes?.


----------



## canefan (Oct 6, 2010)

guerilla kid said:


> Am thinking someone who has alot of spare weed should open up a new thread and do a glass vs plastic cure comparison. haha
> or just to answer my question, has anyone ever tried curing in tupperware boxes?.


Oh yeah over the years I have tried lots of different containers, to me the plastic leaves a smell and taste, but if you have always bought your smoke and not cured your own you probably won't notice any difference.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2010)

canefan said:


> If money is an issue go to some convience stores, bars, resturants and the like where they sell the pickles and pickled eggs and other items which come in the big jars.


You can never get the vinegar smell out of a used pickle jar - it just won't go away.
Pick up a case of mason jars at your super market for 10 bucks or so & do it right. You won't be sorry.
The plus side is you won't have to dodge the handle "Pickle Smoker".


----------



## obijohn (Oct 6, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You can never get the vinegar smell out of a used pickle jar - it just won't go away.
> Pick up a case of mason jars at your super market for 10 bucks or so & do it right. You won't be sorry.
> The plus side is you won't have to dodge the handle "Pickle Smoker".


 haha, gives new meaning to the term "dill weed'! Alright, jars it is


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 6, 2010)

foodsaver vacum sealer.
a must for a low humidity environment.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 6, 2010)

I've heard those can crush the bud, but they do sound good for long term storage


----------



## BabyBear74 (Oct 6, 2010)

In my experience you can either hang your buds upside down (no THC doesn't drain down) because its simply easier, or you can make yourself
a drying rack out of cedar and screenwire. This is what I use. Dry your buds, turning regularly but gently, somewhere where the humidity isn't 
off the charts. To check and see if they are properly dry and ready for curing, take a piece of stem and try to break it. If it snaps crisply it's dry,
if it bends..give your dank a few more days. Bear in mind that big-ass Kolas have a thick stem in the middle and will take longer to dry. 
Once your shit is dry, store it in clean mason jars in the dark and under 85 degrees. I highly suggest labeling with strain name and dates.
Curing can take around a week or two. I have heard people say to properly cure takes a month or more. That's a load of crap, and who has two
months to spend waiting on their fresh dank? Not me for sure. What happens during curing is that inactive THC is turning to active THC and
the terpenes isomerize..bring out that heady smell we all love. It's an important step but doesn't need to be drug out.


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 6, 2010)

Jars. but tupperwares cheaper. So if you cant pay for rent: Tupperware 
If you can afford mcdonalds: Jars


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 6, 2010)

obijohn said:


> I've heard those can crush the bud, but they do sound good for long term storage


they won't crush the bud if you don't want it crushed. you can seal it at any point, you anre't required to remove ALL the air.
it's also nice buying an ounce of bud that's been vacum sealed. It's a good indication that it hasn't been pinched since it was weighed.


----------



## mlore (Oct 7, 2010)

like some people said man THC can stick to plasic materials so you will lose some THC. i have had baggies before coverd in trichs and after a few days the bud just isnt as good, because alot of the THC got lost to the plastic. id recommend trying to get glass jars man. if you cant buy any, ask a mate or something. any type of air tight glass jar will do. just make sure you was it if it has some kind of food in there haha. you should wash it anyway. 

peace bro


----------



## Youngling (Oct 7, 2010)

I've read little of what others said so sorry if I'm repeating info. 

You should use as little plastic in your life as possible. 


Plastic polycarbonate bottles such as Nalgene are still popular as drinking water bottles. However polycarbonate releases a chemical known as bisphenol A also know as BPA. Whereas plastic industry safety studies find no significant health effects from typical daily doses of bisphenol A, a full 90% of government studies found harmful health effects [1] especially to children and expecting moms, [2] but also for male sexuality and reproduction as well. [3]

The problem is that bisphenol A acts as a "xenoestrogen," which just means it's like the female hormone estrogen, except for two things: 1) it's foreign to the body, which is what "xeno" means, and 2) it is way more harmful than our natural estrogen for everyone, male and female. Breast cancers are much more of a risk in women who carry a high burden of xenoestrogens, and both sexes are subject to a huge range of other harmful health effects. The most far-reaching effects are birth defects and miscarriages. Another effect is a disruption of beta cell function in the pancreas, which creates a pre-diabetes type condition of high blood insulin and insulin resistance.

We have previously warned our readers never to leave a plastic water bottle on a hot car seat, because the phthalates used in the manufacture of plastics leach into the water that you then drink. Phthalates are another xenoestrogen. However, with the polycarbonate bottles it has been found that even at room temperature, bisphenol A leaches into the water, and more so with increased temperature. Also with repeated use of plastics, you may notice the fine line scratches that you see on an old plastic container. These increase the surface area exposed to the liquid inside and release more of the xenoestrogens into the water.

In credit this info to Dr. Colleen Huber, NMD

I know it's about water, but this stuff leaches onto really anything that's able to absorb it. 
In closure plastics are BAAAAD


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 7, 2010)

Youngling said:


> I've read little of what others said so sorry if I'm repeating info.
> 
> You should use as little plastic in your life as possible.
> 
> ...


Wow. Good point youngling. Ive often thought this to be true about the hydroponics too. Im working on a concrete basin with a concrete lid with airlines with pencils in them poured directly into the mold.I bought a cinnamon scrubbrush from a bead store that fights bacteria that I will use to clean it instead of bleach washes. Im glad theres others out there concerned about carcinogens everywhere. +rep


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Youngling said:


> I've read little of what others said so sorry if I'm repeating info.
> 
> You should use as little plastic in your life as possible.
> 
> ...


food saver bags are made without PBA or pthalates.
http://thesoftlandingbaby.com/2010/03/01/are-foodsaver-and-seal-a-meal-bags-safe/

they work great as long as you are smart enough to push the seal button before your weed gets crushed.
also you don't HAVE to vacum it before you seal it, you can leave air in it if you want and just seal it.


----------



## BabyBear74 (Oct 15, 2010)

Really jars are the most practical I think..since we're not dealing with some shitty mids or regs.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 15, 2010)

BabyBear74 said:


> Really jars are the most practical I think..since we're not dealing with some shitty mids or regs.


they say ignorance is bliss. it sounds like ignorance is heavy and takes up lots of space.
how would you jar up 12 pounds?


----------



## Unnk (Oct 15, 2010)

obijohn said:


> I'm always reading about curing buds in jars, but never a mention of tupperware or other plastic sealable containers. Does it really matter long as they get no air.
> 
> We have no jars but shitloads of plastic containers


didnt read past OP so if somone said already tupperware / plastic bags = most common forms of leaching plastic the only one i beleive that wont leach is celephane


----------



## Unnk (Oct 15, 2010)

go to a ace hardware or goto acehardware online and get 64 oz mason jars a 6 pack for 8.99 thats right halfgalon mason jars


----------



## Spanishfly (Oct 15, 2010)

I have gone back to mason jars this year. Tried ziploc bags but they just didn´t cut it.


----------



## Anastasius (Oct 15, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> they say ignorance is bliss. it sounds like ignorance is heavy and takes up lots of space.
> how would you jar up 12 pounds?


Buy alot of Jars.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 15, 2010)

Anastasius said:


> Buy alot of Jars.


 Now that is true and funny.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Now that is true and funny.


True and sad  If Turtle is messing with 12 pounds that means he would have to get approximately 40 one-gallon jars. That's a lot of burping


----------



## Smucker G (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have experience with water curing? Someone gave me some info in another post about it. Was wondering if anyone else has any thought about it.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 15, 2010)

site:rollitup.org water cure

enter the above into google.
then say wow.


----------



## Hoobostanky (Oct 16, 2010)

I highly recommend mason jars. You can but a case of them at any grocery store for $10 dollars of less and the ability to see thru the glass if great to monitor the cure. I swear by them. I'll use plastic for short term. I've got grow from three-four years ago tucked away in computer paper boxes that still kicks butt. They also make great housewarming gifts!


----------



## Smucker G (Oct 16, 2010)

Hoobostanky said:


> I highly recommend mason jars. You can but a case of them at any grocery store for $10 dollars of less and the ability to see thru the glass if great to monitor the cure. I swear by them. I'll use plastic for short term. I've got grow from three-four years ago tucked away in computer paper boxes that still kicks butt. They also make great housewarming gifts!


 
You can warm my house with a jar full any day.


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 16, 2010)

*Glass jars are the way to go, and even still THC sticks to them too.*
*Advantage is they are not AS porous as plastic, but porous still.*
*Plastic will leach into the taste after a prolonged storage.*
*Lastly, Wal Fart sells the big one gallon cookie-like jars with the vaccum sealed top, plus a plethora of sizes.*
*Anyone growing a little weight for personal storage or otherwise should really try to think everything through as much as possible, before starting to grow or at least plan accordingly as you go along.*
*No offense, but why grow 12lbs and have no idea how to or what to store them in !?*
*I bought a dozen 32oz jars along with all my equipment, before I even planted my first indoor seed.*


----------



## Unnk (Oct 16, 2010)

plastic doesnt only leach into taste it creates fluorine when it comes in contact with thc that foggy color of a old bag even degrading but yah with glass it will just stick to it but you can also scrape it get your credit cards and razers


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 16, 2010)

*And those scraped up resin glands are good too ! lol*


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 16, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Tupperware has a way of collecting strong food odors that may effect your cured smell. That and plastic things always have a plastic sort of smell. Clean glass does not.
> You can do either, it just depends if you can tell the difference or not. I have seen cures being done in black garbage bags.


This is true. I've also found that used containers...(Tomato Sauce Jars, Tupperware, Pickle Jars, etc...) attract unwanted smells as well, even when washed out repeatedly.

I would just recommend using either clean, new tupperware...or New glass jars.

Jars being the best.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 16, 2010)

Flo Grow said:


> *Glass jars are the way to go, and even still THC sticks to them too.*
> *Advantage is they are not AS porous as plastic, but porous still.*
> *Plastic will leach into the taste after a prolonged storage.*
> *Lastly, Wal Fart sells the big one gallon cookie-like jars with the vaccum sealed top, plus a plethora of sizes.*
> ...


i live in a very dry environment.
i've seen over one ounce out a pound dissapear into the air
when it comes from where it's grown to here. vacum bags are
great, one day you are gonna drop one of your jars fulla weed and as you are
picking glass out of it, you'll probably be wishing you had used a food saver bag.
been doing this for a while now, don't sweat the technique.


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 17, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> i live in a very dry environment.
> i've seen over one ounce out a pound dissapear into the air
> when it comes from where it's grown to here. vacum bags are
> great, one day you are gonna drop one of your jars fulla weed and as you are
> ...


* And some how you deduced that vacuum sealed bags are the cure-all in your "very dry environment" where you've "seen over one ounce out a pound" DISAPPEAR "into the air" !! *

*Weed, a solid plant material, doesn't dissipate or DISSAPEAR as you stated. View attachment 1217115 *


*That would be the moisture that was still left in the marijuana PRIOR to being transported to your oasis. View attachment 1217126*


*And it would be amazing to see a glass jar full of dank ass buds, fall off of a shelf that's 4 inches above carpet, in my big beautiful walk-in closet ! View attachment 1217127*


*According to Merriam-Webster dictionary:*

*1while*

_noun_ \&#712;hw&#299;(-&#601l, &#712;w&#299;(-&#601l\
*Definition of WHILE*

1
*:* a period of time especially when short and marked by the occurrence of an action or a condition *:* time <stay here for a _while_> 




*View attachment 1217132Another words, you don't know shit because you haven't been doing it LONG and therefore have no technique to sweat ! View attachment 1217131*

*But here's some intel for you.  Look into Tight Pacs !*
*That's probably my next move.*
*Thought I'd toss you that one for free ! *

*Now keep it movin' pimpin'.............View attachment 1217134*

*.................before you get that ass spanked !!View attachment 1217133*




**


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 17, 2010)

*My bad TinyTurtle !*
*I apologize for that up above !*
*Seriously !*
*If it's cool with you, we can agree to disagree.*

*But I'm not deleting it b/c that some funny shit right there !*
*I don't care what you say ! ROFLMAO*
*Get it..... Larry the Cable Guy *


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 17, 2010)

you go on ahead thiniking you know everything about what you're talking about, that's fine.
of course if i just had weed sitting in my closet, it would be in a jar. but weed never sits around for very long.
and i'm not starting som kinda jar recycling program like the breweries in mexico.
you get a zip fro me and it comes vacum sealed and weighed .4 over.
it keeps the weed in perfect condition and also people can't pinch the sack.
my personals i leave in a jar in my bedside table, and in ajar under my coffee table.
i've seen a few dozen pounds vacum sealed and stacked like firewood, for transport and storage.
that few dozen was the first half of a seventy pound crop.
put that in jars and move it around, little geek. 
jars are good up to a point, beyond that they are a burden and way beyond impractical.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 17, 2010)

little? most of the jars ppl use are 16 oz'ers yah i use 64 and 128 oz jars yep hafl gallon and 1 gal jars i have one 2 gal i get to put cola's in there and its niceee


----------



## 110100100 (Oct 17, 2010)

Brimi said:


> True - you have to be sure the tupperware is of a high quality and free of odours from the last curry chicken.


How do you think I get that authentic thai stick flavor =)


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 17, 2010)

I use the foodsaver vacuum sealer after my buds have cured. If your buds will be transported then this is a necessity. I ain't saying it will beat the dogs, but it will beat copers all day long. As far as crushing tha buds, NOPE. For me it does a perfect job. Plus you can control the amount of air being vacuumed. I guess you could crush buds but with a little common sense and you will be good. Good luck


tinyTURTLE said:


> foodsaver vacum sealer.
> a must for a low humidity environment.


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree, anything over 4-5 pounds just isn't practical to jar. If the product is going to the market who cares anyway. I use to slow dry, jar cure, then vacuum seal for delivery. But 9/10 of these fucking guys don't give a fuck or appreciate your efforts anyway. Most don't even know what "curing" is anyway. So now I still slow dry and vacuum seal for delivery, but the jar curing I leave for my own personal stash and what I share with close friends. Most of these guys are gonna nickel and dime ya anyhow. You might think or want to get $400/oz but in reality you will be lucky to get $300/350 per oz.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 17, 2010)

250-300 more like it.
gone as low as 180 before.
it's good to know me.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 17, 2010)

all the ppl i know what curing is and what a fine smoke is lol guess just a diff crowd


----------



## Flo Grow (Oct 17, 2010)

*We're cool TinyTurtle !*
*Not that big a deal.*
*Back in the late 80's, when I sold weight in L.A. , I just kept it in 30gal Rubbermaid trash cans b/c it didn't last long enough to jar, vacuum seal or store !*
*Chop, hang dry, into trash can and out the door.*
*Dropped QP's, half and whole elbows (LBS) only !*
*Glad you finally admitted to actually using jars yourself.*
*Even if it is for personal use, you obviously recognize it's superior STORAGE to plastic bags.*
*But for commercial distribution, vacuum seal it and move it out. I agree.*


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah yeah yeah, cannabis snobs, gotta love'm


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

You must live on the left coast, with the rest of the Cannabis Gods.


Unnk said:


> all the ppl i know what curing is and what a fine smoke is lol guess just a diff crowd


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Good thing "my crowd: is dumb, or i'd have to all sorts of extra work. phew


Unnk said:


> all the ppl i know what curing is and what a fine smoke is lol guess just a diff crowd


----------



## wee_m (Mar 2, 2016)

Brimi said:


> True - you have to be sure the tupperware is of a high quality and free of odours from the last curry chicken. The best tupperware is pretty good and easy to clean from the odours. The not so good ones will have that smell forever. And yes - cheap ones sometimes smell from plastic.


i have cured in top quality air tight plastic container that has 4 plastic locks could not tell the difference from the glass,as long as the early part of the curing is done correctly


----------



## churchhaze (Mar 6, 2016)

I cure in cardboard boxes wrapped in plastic wrap. I tape wax paper to the bottom of the box to catch the trichs that fall.


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 6, 2016)

like 6 YRS old,lol


----------



## superbak3d (Mar 9, 2016)

Glass is easier to clean out all the built up resin/kief


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

And glass is not porous for the love of shit.

The rubber in the pickle jar as well as the paint on the lid may retain a smell but glass isn't porous.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 11, 2016)

chuck estevez said:


> like 6 YRS old,lol


Damn i feel old, freakin older than these thread


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 11, 2016)

Why get plastic if you can afford glass, if you have spent a lot of cash buying seeds, paying electric/h2o bills, consumables, nutes and stuff why stop there and save a few from glass to plastic. Glass would just store longer, i dont just use ordinary airtight jars made in china, i get the good quality ones from balls jar. I have 3 yrs old buds here that still reeks in smell and smoke is second to none. Ive gave some of my new harvest/cure. Still savin my old buds stored in glass mason jars for myself. Even my small seed vault container cost me about 75bucks wach, gotta protect them investments


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Damn i feel old, freakin older than these thread


Tell me about it.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tell me about it.


Nice to see some old school peeps, yeah


----------



## MannaPro (Nov 9, 2020)

obijohn said:


> I'm always reading about curing buds in jars, but never a mention of tupperware or other plastic sealable containers. Does it really matter long as they get no air.
> 
> We have no jars but shitloads of plastic containers



Tupperware is fine..A lot of pot growers say things that can't possibly be backed up by science. It's really hard to impart flavors into the weed. You could half fill the jar with oranges and it wouldnt change the flavor of the smoke...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

Congratulations @obijohn, I believe this to be the champion Necro-thread of the month!


----------



## obijohn (Nov 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congratulations @obijohn, I believe this to be the champion Necro-thread of the month!


Thanks! I had been away for a few years and came back this spring, and have seen a few other notifications on ancient threads. The gift that keeps on giving!


----------

